# You are getting old



## Ttexastom

You are getting old if: 
You remember when a coca-cola was 5 cents
Daytime speedlimit on georgia 2 lane roads was 60mph
When the ski type boat was used for fishing
When minnows were 10 cents a dozen


----------



## Johnny

and when you graduated high school Class of 1966


and we could not afford to buy minnows. we used a seine net to catch our own.
and you could mail a first class letter from Florida to Alaska for $.03 (Three Cents).




.


----------



## Scott F

Yahoo! By your reasoning, I’m not old! To me, you are old if you remember seeing the Beatles when they first appeared on Ed Sullivan. Or, if you bought gas for your car and paid less than 30 cents a gallon. Or if your phone number began with a word.


----------



## LDUBS

Scott F said:


> Yahoo! By your reasoning, I’m not old! To me, you are old if you remember seeing the Beatles when they first appeared on Ed Sullivan. Or, if you bought gas for your car and paid less than 30 cents a gallon. Or if your phone number began with a word.



Wow, I forgot about that until now. Our phone number started with the word "mercury". 

Donald Duck is 81 years old! Goofy is 83 -- yuup.


----------



## Johnny

wow - funny that you mention the phone !!!
I am building a custom woodworking bench and just last week 
I mounted my family's very first dial type phone to the side (just for prosperity).
yes, the number began with Olympic. To dial, you only used the first two letters
and a number = *OL6-XXXX*. which was actually 656-XXXX. Outside of your city was "long distance".
we have kept this same number since 1960. it is the last relic of my family that I can hang on to. 
Our very first phone was not a dial type. you jiggled the buttons for the operator (like on the Andy Griffith show). 
our first number was *1244-Black.* then the "Word" designator came in later down the road.
I wonder what it would be like trying to explain to our grandparents how to "text" on a phone !!! that would be a hoot.







and I remember standing in line "forever" with my mother to meet some old
bald guy to shake his hand . . . it was hot on the tarmac of the Orlando airport.
years down the road, I found out that old bald guy was our future president Ike Eisenhower.
My mother collected the I LIKE IKE buttons - which was passed to one of her cousins.

*yeap - how time flys !!!!*

.


----------



## Ttexastom

Our prefix for here was sycamore 5.
Kerosene was 12 cents a gallon
Mcdonalds had hamburger, fries, and soft drink for 99 cents


----------



## LDUBS

Candy cigarettes
Those vents near the floor board to keep the car cool. 
Howdy Doody
Soupy Sales
Philco Televisions

Oh man. Times have changed.


----------



## Drock

And a teenage boy could buy 10 Krystal hamburger for a $1.00 and fill completely up.


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: 

Kids these days!


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: 

They don't know the struggle!


----------



## New River Rat

Getting old and living in the past.....


----------



## Jim

awesome!


----------



## KMixson

Telephones, Party Lines.


----------



## Jim

KMixson said:


> Telephones, Party Lines.


 :LOL2:


----------



## FormerParatrooper

How many have ever watched a history program and realized you were a part of it and seems like it was only yesterday? Or you find a photo in a museum, and you're in it.


----------



## Jim

FormerParatrooper said:


> How many have ever watched a history program and realized you were a part of it and seems like it was only yesterday? Or you find a photo in a museum, and you're in it.



OMG not yet! :LOL2:


----------



## richg99

Ha! 

All you youngsters are putting "modern conveniences" on your posts. I laughed when I realized that almost every one of them was considered "New and Modern" as they were introduced while I grew up.

I do remember standing on the sidewalk in front of my best buddy's house, watching his TV through the window. It was and remained for a long time, the ONLY TV in the neighborhood. I'd guess it was the late 40"s or early 50's. 

It took our poor family many years to buy a TV. As I remember, it was about 12 inches round. Someone added a device that hung it in front of the TV. It was filled with water, which acted as a lens, and made the picture appear larger.

Nowadays, I'm fascinated by how many topics that I read about every day that I don't understand well at all. Bitcoins and A.I. come to mind.

Oh, our first phone number that I remember was Pennsylvania 6-5000.


----------



## Scott F

richg99 said:


> Ha!
> Oh, our first phone number that I remember was Pennsylvania 6-5000.



Are you sure they was YOUR number? Glen Miller did a song called Pennsylvania 6-5000

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_muFwwTSMs


----------



## SeaFaring

I started feeling old when Long forgotten injuries from high school sports came back as arthritis. I’m 35 and the cheapest gas I can remember was $0.77 a gallon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New River Rat

Owen 4-7508


or an aerial with a lead-in wire.


----------



## LDUBS

SeaFaring said:


> I started feeling old when Long forgotten injuries from high school sports came back as arthritis. I’m 35 and the cheapest gas I can remember was $0.77 a gallon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I remember low 30 cents/gallon but only because I was working in a gaso station as a kid. I turn 66 this month. Gaso was still under a dollar/gallon when I was in college. I remember being in shock at having to pay 75 cents/gal during a trip through death valley in the 70's. 

Oh, we didn't drink water out of bottles. We drank it out of whatever garden hose was handy.

PS: I'm getting up there but I have a ways to go before I'm a museum piece - I hope. :shock:


----------



## SeaFaring

LDUBS said:


> SeaFaring said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started feeling old when Long forgotten injuries from high school sports came back as arthritis. I’m 35 and the cheapest gas I can remember was $0.77 a gallon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember low 30 cents/gallon but only because I was working in a gaso station as a kid. I turn 66 this month. Gaso was still under a dollar/gallon when I was in college. I remember being in shock at having to pay 75 cents/gal during a trip through death valley in the 70's.
> 
> Oh, we didn't drink water out of bottles. We drank it out of whatever garden hose was handy.
> 
> PS: I'm getting up there but I have a ways to go before I'm a museum piece - I hope. :shock:
Click to expand...


I saw $0.77 on a road trip through Tennessee with my grandmother (who turns 89 this week) and asked her what the lowest price she’d ever seen was. She was on a road trip with her grandfather across the Texas panhandle when she was a girl and it was $0.06 a gallon!

She’s definitely not a museum piece. She and my grandfather still travel all over the world multiple times per year for speaking engagements, photography shows etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

Scott F........ Ha Ha ........ I was just wondering how long it would take for someone to pick up on Pennsylvania 6-5000. More importantly, I was wondering how OLD the "finder" would be. 

I think a lot of the over-60-crowd either didn't read the post or have a memory problem NOW.

I don't remember MY phone number, but I do remember the phone number of my long-suffering wife (of 57 years) as Underhill 7-XXXX. As I recall, I called it 5 or 6 times every evening unless we were already together. Ahhhh sweet 16......she was.


----------



## Johnny

*how about when a Silver Dollar was actually worth ONLY a DOLLAR !!*





.


----------



## KMixson

I am just a young lad at 52. I grew up in the country and we didn't have all the new things that the cities were getting at the time. I remember gas at 35 cents and diesel was was around 25 cents per gallon. Our first TV was a 13" black and white that only had 4 channels. We used to go for car rides at night and listen to the stories they would tell on the radio at night.


----------



## SeaFaring

richg99 said:


> Scott F........ Ha Ha ........ I was just wondering how long it would take for someone to pick up on Pennsylvania 6-5000. More importantly, I was wondering how OLD the "finder" would be.
> 
> I think a lot of the over-60-crowd either didn't read the post or have a memory problem NOW.
> 
> I don't remember MY phone number, but I do remember the phone number of my long-suffering wife (of 57 years) as Underhill 7-XXXX. As I recall, I called it 5 or 6 times every evening unless we were already together. Ahhhh sweet 16......she was.



So, I recognized the musical reference right away. But my first thought was “huh. I didn’t know song was about a phone number.”



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New River Rat

I remember gas at .27 or .29, but I wasn't driving then. Something I REALLY miss.....*GAS WARS!*


----------



## Jim

We used to cell cigarettes at our store, I remember when they were 25 cents a pack and everyone was going to quit when they became $1 per pack. :lol:


----------



## Ttexastom

Edward r murrow was a news caster
Sky king was on tv saturday morning
Amos and andy on radio, and green hornet
77 sunset strip tv show
Tombstone territory tv show


----------



## LDUBS

Ttexastom said:


> Edward r murrow was a news caster
> Sky king was on tv saturday morning
> Amos and andy on radio, and green hornet
> 77 sunset strip tv show
> Tombstone territory tv show



Sky King -- everyone I knew had a crush on Penny. 

And then there was: "Kookie, lend me your comb"


----------



## HANGEYE

B-B Gun fights, hacking a branch out of the neighbors ash tree to make a sling shot with bicycle inner tubes for the rubber bands, taking guns to school for "show and tell" then taking that gun to the woods after school to do some hunting, playing cards in the spokes of your bicycle, going to a friends house and standing by the back door and screeming his name at the top of your lungs to get him to come out to play, your friends dad tanning your hide if you messed up, mom always wore a dress, all boys tucked their shirt in and wore a belt, yes sir - no sir ... yes mam - no mam, please and thank you, the entire family sat at the supper table toghether every night with the phone off the hook and the 13" black and white TV turned off, I could go on but it's getting a bit dusty here remembering the good old days with MOM & DAD.


----------



## Jim

My Father-in-law had a record player in his car! :LOL2:


----------



## WiskeyJaR

I remember being a pump jockey when gas was .37 cents a gallon, remember cussing the boss in me head....." it would be easier if it was .50 cents a gallon..." easier to add up the total price. Then I started to drive a couple years later and was thinking...."Damn, it is Highway robbery at .43 cents." Now I drive a beast of a truck at 12 mpg, and 3.07 for diesel.


----------



## edwonbass

HANGEYE said:


> B-B Gun fights, hacking a branch out of the neighbors ash tree to make a sling shot with bicycle inner tubes for the rubber bands, taking guns to school for "show and tell" then taking that gun to the woods after school to do some hunting, playing cards in the spokes of your bicycle, going to a friends house and standing by the back door and screeming his name at the top of your lungs to get him to come out to play, your friends dad tanning your hide if you messed up, mom always wore a dress, all boys tucked their shirt in and wore a belt, yes sir - no sir ... yes mam - no mam, please and thank you, the entire family sat at the supper table toghether every night with the phone off the hook and the 13" black and white TV turned off, I could go on but it's getting a bit dusty here remembering the good old days with MOM & DAD.



This is how I remember it. I'm turning 53 this month and grew up in the 60's and 70's. We grew up on an apartment complex and never locked our door until after 9pm if we thought about it at all. I used to watch Orioles games on our black and white TV.
I had two paper routes and swept up at the barber shop. I felt like a tycoon because I had money to buy ice cream, skateboard and bike parts. :lol: 

Simpler times. I feel bad for kids these days.


----------



## LDUBS

HANGEYE said:


> B-B Gun fights, hacking a branch out of the neighbors ash tree to make a sling shot with bicycle inner tubes for the rubber bands, taking guns to school for "show and tell" then taking that gun to the woods after school to do some hunting, playing cards in the spokes of your bicycle, going to a friends house and standing by the back door and screeming his name at the top of your lungs to get him to come out to play, your friends dad tanning your hide if you messed up, mom always wore a dress, all boys tucked their shirt in and wore a belt, yes sir - no sir ... yes mam - no mam, please and thank you, the entire family sat at the supper table toghether every night with the phone off the hook and the 13" black and white TV turned off, I could go on but it's getting a bit dusty here remembering the good old days with MOM & DAD.



Hangeye, I think you hit the nail right on the head. There were the Daisy guys and the Benjamin guys. The Benjamins had a kind of hinged pump to cock the BB gun. We had to prop the Daisy's against our knee cause we couldn't cock it without some leverage (actually the real reason may have been to avoid accidentally pulling the trigger before the lever was back down).

I remember using a clothespin to put playing cards in the spokes. We also used to take short sections of old leather belts and cut a slot & tab so we could wrap them loosely around the wheel hubs. That way they stayed shiny. 

I remember the first color TVs. They were a kind of washed out blue/orange coloration and we thought they kind of sucked. 30 years from now the new old folks will be talking about remembering the first 48" plasma screen TVs and how they cost $10K. Haha.


----------



## New River Rat

GRIT Paperboy, Fuller brush man, milkman deliveries, dry cleaner deliveries


----------



## Scott F

Collecting soda bottles to cash them in for 2 cents a piece to buy 10 cent balsa wood airplanes or a paper kite and a ball of string both of which were a dime each too. 
I took a shotgun to school once as a visual aid for a report I wrote about trap shooting. The police were not called, the school did not go on lockdown and I got an “A” on the report. At that same school, if you misbehaved, the teachers (nuns) would spank you with a big paddle. My parents never made a fuss with the school, they knew I probably deserved it.


----------



## KMixson

Scott F said:


> At that same school, if you misbehaved, the teachers (nuns) would spank you with a big paddle. My parents never made a fuss with the school, they knew I probably deserved it.



The bad part about that was that you knew you were going to get another spanking when you got home for getting the first one that day. Been there, done that.


----------



## richg99

Yep. Those nuns were ruthless.


----------



## LDUBS

A friend just shared these with me. They are a little too easy.


----------



## richg99

Heck, all of the above....sure


----------



## Drock

Yup I remember them all too.


----------



## eshaw

I remember going to the local drugstore and ordering myself cherry phosphates at 10 cents a pop, no pun intended. Or riding in the car that only had lap belts in it that you didn't have to wear because you were riding around in the back window shelf above the seat. Or digging through my collection of 78 rpm records. Pops were a dime then also and there were no cans that I remember, just glass bottles, little short ones. I remember some of the candy then too, Black Cow, Cherry Mash, Bazooka Bubble Gum, the list goes on!


----------



## LDUBS

eshaw said:


> I remember going to the local drugstore and ordering myself cherry phosphates at 10 cents a pop, no pun intended. Or riding in the car that only had lap belts in it that you didn't have to wear because you were riding around in the back window shelf above the seat. Or digging through my collection of 78 rpm records. Pops were a dime then also and there were no cans that I remember, just glass bottles, little short ones. I remember some of the candy then too, Black Cow, Cherry Mash, Bazooka Bubble Gum, the list goes on!



Oh man. Big Hunk candy bars. Capable of pulling the fillings right out of your teeth. 

Ring a bell? 

Queen for a Day
Arthur Godfrey
Tennessee Ernie Ford
The $64,000 Question
20 Mule Team Borax
Nellie Bell
Albert Schweitzer
Whitewalls – Tires and haircuts
Chuck Yeager
JC Higgins
Everyone old enough knows exactly where he or she was 54 years ago on November 22.

One of my prized possessions was a model of the USS Nautilus. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Jim

Woolworths! :beer:

I just got my license....maybe had it for a year before they were gone. I remember buying fishing lures there.


----------



## SeaFaring

I remember most of those from when I was a kid, although they were definitely on their way out. 

This is what we had instead of Woolworths:https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/G._C._Murphy 

Here’s another question: who has a landline telephone in their home? (I don’t)

Who has a television that is well used but has no antenna, cable, or satellite connection (I do).

Cord cutters FTW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson

I have a landline in my home. It is only used for my broadband internet connection. I could hook up a landline phone to it if I had to. I do have a landline phone but do not have it connected to the line.

I have a TV that has no cable TV, antenna's or satellite dish hooked to it. I have my desktop connected to it with an HDMI cable. I have 2 LED monitors and my TV connected to my desktop computer. It is great when comparing products from different websites at the same time. I can also watch movies and videos while surfing the net at the same time.


----------



## LDUBS

SeaFaring said:


> I remember most of those from when I was a kid, although they were definitely on their way out.
> 
> This is what we had instead of Woolworths:https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/G._C._Murphy
> 
> Here’s another question: who has a landline telephone in their home? (I don’t)
> 
> Who has a television that is well used but has no antenna, cable, or satellite connection (I do).
> 
> Cord cutters FTW!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have a landline and couldn't tell you what the number is without looking. 

Ok, I need to ask how your TV works. What are you using for programming? And don't tell me you have a basement full of Betamax cassettes. :LOL2:


----------



## SeaFaring

LDUBS said:


> SeaFaring said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember most of those from when I was a kid, although they were definitely on their way out.
> 
> This is what we had instead of Woolworths:https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/G._C._Murphy
> 
> Here’s another question: who has a landline telephone in their home? (I don’t)
> 
> Who has a television that is well used but has no antenna, cable, or satellite connection (I do).
> 
> Cord cutters FTW!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a landline and couldn't tell you what the number is without looking.
> 
> Ok, I need to ask how your TV works. What are you using for programming? And don't tell me you have a basement full of Betamax cassettes. [emoji38]2:
Click to expand...


Laserdisc! Not really. 

I have an Amazon Firestick and I stream everything. I’ve also got a Blu-ray player, but I don’t use it much. They’re even starting to stream live sports, but I haven’t really been into that since I had season Redskins tickets in 2010. Jim Zorn and Daniel Snyder kind of conspired to ruin sports for me, which made giving up traditional TV a lot easier. 

Hooking up a computer like KMixson is appealing, but I think I’ve kind of maxed out my wife’s tolerance for electronics in the living room. At least there’s still room for fishing tackle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

A good friend sent these to me.  

GREAT TRUTHS ABOUT GROWING OLD
1) Growing old is mandatory; growing up is optional.
2) Forget the health food. I need all the preservatives I can get.
3) When you fall down, you wonder what else you can do while you're down there.
4) You're getting old when you get the same sensation from a rocking chair that you once got from a roller coaster. 
5) It's frustrating when you know all the answers but nobody bothers to ask you the questions.
6) Time may be a great healer, but it's a lousy beautician.
7) Wisdom comes with age, but sometimes age comes alone.

THE FOUR STAGES OF LIFE:
1) You believe in Santa Claus.
2) You don't believe in Santa Claus.
3) You are Santa Claus.
4) You look like Santa Claus.


----------



## LDUBS

SeaFaring said:


> Laserdisc! Not really.
> 
> I have an Amazon Firestick and I stream everything. I’ve also got a Blu-ray player, but I don’t use it much. They’re even starting to stream live sports, but I haven’t really been into that since I had season Redskins tickets in 2010. Jim Zorn and Daniel Snyder kind of conspired to ruin sports for me, which made giving up traditional TV a lot easier.
> 
> Hooking up a computer like KMixson is appealing, but I think I’ve kind of maxed out my wife’s tolerance for electronics in the living room. At least there’s still room for fishing tackle!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I pay a lot (too much) for cable TV. Something like the Firestick is appealing. I took a look after reading your comment but I got frustrated real fast. It isn't clear what the total cost would be. Amazon's ad copy says thousands of channels are available but it doesn't mention if an added cost applies to access those channels. I'm sure those thousands of channels are not available for free. I know cable channels like HBO & Showtime have a monthly fee. I'm sure other popular channels cost something. I couldn't find a comprehensive list. Additionally, using the History channel as an example, it isn't clear if the access is to a bunch of reruns or includes current programming. So, before I would switch, I would like to make an apples to apples comparison. Too bad that doing so is a frustrating and difficult thing. Maybe I'm just not searching correctly. Who knows.


----------



## Johnny

Firestick ????

Larry - get yourself an old B&W 90 pound TV, balance it on a rickety, wobbly metal TV tray, 
put a yard of aluminum foil on the rabbit ears and slap the fool out of it when it starts to get fuzzy 
and the sound drifts in and out....... 4 channels at the most.
and early Saturday morning, let your grandkids stare at the Test Pattern while waiting for their cartoons to come on . . .
then - they "might" appreciate dial-up internet and basic cable tv.




I'm jus sayin




.


----------



## SeaFaring

This is basically how it works. There are not really broadcast channels that show things at a particular time. You pick which episode you want to watch when. 

My family already has Amazon Prime, Netflix and Hulu, so there’s a huge body of movies and TV that’s included with those. 

You can add premium channels like HBO or Starz for a monthly fee comparable to what they cost with cable. 

Individual movies that are not included in one of your packages can usually be rented for a few days for between $2 and $8 or bought for $10-$20 dollars. These are usually newer big budget things like the Marvel Cinematic Universe series. Where it can get expensive is if you want to watch current TV shows like The Americans as they come out. They might be included in a package when they’re a year or two old, but to buy a season as it comes out can be $40 or so. 

With the exception of HBO and its brethren, you’re generally not required to buy a particular channel to get access to its programming. 

If you combine Amazon Prime with a Netflix subscription, you have access to an enormous amount of content without having to buy it a la carte. The fire stick lets you access your streaming subscriptions in one place and search across all of them with one interface. Even with everything added together, this all costs considerably less than cable if you assume that you would have Amazon Prime and broadband internet anyway (and so don’t count those costs against streaming). 

I actually do have a regular TV antenna in case I want local TV for some reason, but I don’t think I’ve used it in over a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaugh

Wow you guys actually have internet that let's you stream ? I'm sure it's all you people that are making mine run like a telegraph system.... I gotta move back to the city....


----------



## -CN-

Let's keep getting off topic, since at 36, I can't relate to most of what is being spoken of. I did grow up poor though, and I believe we were the ONLY household who didn't have cable TV (or satellite, since we were farmers WAY outside of town), nor a VCR, nor a microwave in our kitchen...
...Anyway, back off topic - I still live in the country, and the only option available to me for internet is satellite internet. Phone lines don't even run to my house, and cable certainly doesn't. I dumped satellite TV years ago, since I end up watching less than 5 channels, yet with a satellite subscription you pay for dozens of sports channels. I don't even watch or follow sports of any kind. I'm a Netflix, Hulu Plus, and Amazon Prime subscriber. But in my situation, I feel poor again, as satellite internet is slow, and you have a data limit. So the only way I can watch TV is by often times waiting for it to buffer, and also severely limiting my time as about 60 hours a month runs me out of internet data. Oh the struggles of modern technology.


----------



## richg99

CN...you are in the boonies, and that might not be all bad. City or suburban life has some advantages, but crowds, traffic, and noise are not among them.

As far as your TV watching....I don't know how far you are from any cities...but have you looked into OTA antennas? 

OTA (Over the air) for those not familiar with it, is a government mandated ....FREE and legal..... HD transmission system of the main, regular TV channels. No GOLF Channel, HDTV or ESPN. But, you do get High Definition (HD) NBC; CBS; ABC and Fox, along with a lot of UHF and Movie channels.

I normally would have no use for OTA, but, when we go back and forth from TX to TN, there are always a few days when the cable system isn't yet hooked up. To fill in the gap, and have some news and weather channels, I bought a $50.00 LEAF powered antenna. I get SOME TV during those few days. I only get one major channel, and also tons of Bible; Hispanic; Oriental, and other non-mainstream channels, all for free. 

My LEAF antenna is mounted right behind my TV on ground level, so it has no height to speak of. A friend who lives a short way away gets ALL of the free channels by having his OTA antenna up in his attic. Now, we are only 30/35 miles away from the main antenna array. Your distance will vary.

If you haven't yet checked it out, it would be worth a look, IMHO.

https://lifehacker.com/how-to-choose-the-best-over-the-air-antenna-for-free-hd-1569752514

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00APPDX86/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## New River Rat

Funny, paying for TV or ice or water.....what's next, oxygen?


----------



## LDUBS

New River Rat said:


> Funny, paying for TV or ice or water.....what's next, oxygen?



Ahhh it may be closer than we think. People in China buy fresh air that is canned and shipped from Canada. You can buy some air too on line. $32 for 8L. Oxygen is about $55 for two 5L cans. 

Crazy stuff! :shock:


----------



## LDUBS

Johnny said:


> Firestick ????
> 
> Larry - get yourself an old B&W 90 pound TV, balance it on a rickety, wobbly metal TV tray,
> put a yard of aluminum foil on the rabbit ears and slap the fool out of it when it starts to get fuzzy
> and the sound drifts in and out....... 4 channels at the most.
> and early Saturday morning, let your grandkids stare at the Test Pattern while waiting for their cartoons to come on . . .
> then - they "might" appreciate dial-up internet and basic cable tv.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> I'm jus sayin
> 
> .



Oh man. Johnny, your post made me think of the vacuum tube test stations. My Dad would take the tubes to the grocery store to test them. The replacements were in a shelf under the test cabinet or whatever it was called. 

Like this:


----------



## richg99

Ha....as a 17 year old, I made a few bucks doing exactly that. Taking tubes to the corner store, testing them, and replacing the bad ones. When I went big time, I bought my OWN tester!


----------



## LDUBS

richg99 said:


> Ha....as a 17 year old, I made a few bucks doing exactly that. Taking tubes to the corner store, testing them, and replacing the bad ones. When I went big time, I bought my OWN tester!



And the worst thing you could hear was that your picture tube was a goner. That was the kiss of death. Haha. 

We had one of those antenna masts on the roof. There was a dial on the top of the TV to reposition the antenna for best reception. We touched it at our peril. Then there was this whole VHF & UHF thing. I think we got mostly VHF channels.


----------



## richg99

Should have been around with Rabbit Ears and tinfoil.


----------



## LDUBS

richg99 said:


> Should have been around with Rabbit Ears and tinfoil.



Oh yeah, I remember those, and the clothes hanger replacements.


----------



## richg99

About 100 years ago, when I was young, one of the hottest stocks was a company named National Video. What did it make? Replacement TV picture tubes!


----------



## eshaw

New River Rat said:


> Funny, paying for TV or ice or water.....what's next, oxygen?


They're already doing that, it's called Oxygen Bars.


----------



## SeaFaring

LDUBS said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha....as a 17 year old, I made a few bucks doing exactly that. Taking tubes to the corner store, testing them, and replacing the bad ones. When I went big time, I bought my OWN tester!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the worst thing you could hear was that your picture tube was a goner. That was the kiss of death. Haha.
> 
> We had one of those antenna masts on the roof. There was a dial on the top of the TV to reposition the antenna for best reception. We touched it at our peril. Then there was this whole VHF & UHF thing. I think we got mostly VHF channels.
Click to expand...


My in laws, who live on a 40 acre farm with National Forest on three sides, still have one of those towers. I gotta say, it works really well. 

Of course, they also have broadband that is just as fast as mine in the Maryland suburbs because some utility, for one reason or another, installed fiber optic service without charging installation fees. Not sure how that happened, but I’m glad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttexastom

Local tv has changed, years ago 3 channels. Now 28, always something worth watching. Went back to antenna, after retirement. Got rid of 100 dollar a month satellite pig.


----------



## LDUBS

Merthiolate. I hated that stuff and that glass dobber. Stung like crazy. We hid all cuts & scrapes because we knew the merthiolate would coming out. Then Bactine came along and it was a walk in the park.


----------



## KMixson

LDUBS said:


> Merthiolate. I hated that stuff and that glass dobber. Stung like crazy. We hid all cuts & scrapes because we knew the merthiolate would coming out. Then Bactine came along and it was a walk in the park.



We had Merthiolate and Mercurochrome. The Mercurochrome wasn't too bad. It didn't sting like the Merthiolate.


----------



## Ttexastom

How about castor oil
Epsom salts
Buffalo rock ginger ale
When you could buy a nice used 55 chevy for 500 dollars


----------



## LDUBS

Ttexastom said:


> How about castor oil
> Epsom salts
> Buffalo rock ginger ale
> When you could buy a nice used 55 chevy for 500 dollars



First car I owned was a '65 Plymouth Fury (standard/slant 6). I can't remember what I paid for it.


----------



## LDUBS

Here are some old print ads a friend recently sent to me. My favorite is Dr Dave's Truth Serum. It is 99.9% alcohol and among other things cures "guilt". LOL.


----------



## SeaFaring

LDUBS said:


> Here are some old print ads a friend recently sent to me. My favorite is Dr Dave's Truth Serum. It is 99.9% alcohol and among other things cures "guilt". LOL.



Those are great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson

My, My, how times have changed. The asbestos ad was telling how great it was. A company I worked for at one time sent me to a training seminar telling us how bad it was. We were told that if we purchased brake pads, clutches or any other items like that for the vehicles the packaging had to say specifically "Asbestos Free" or we could not purchase that item.


----------



## GTS225

I'm thinkin' I need to print up a few of those as posters for my man cave.

Roger


----------



## SeaFaring

I just noticed that the Asthma Cigarettes are “not recommended for children under six.” That’s even better than the opium for “women’s discomfort.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

Ah, the good old days.

When men were men and women took opium for discomfort. Yikes!


----------



## eshaw

How many of you guys remember going to the post office to get Postage Due stamps?


----------



## Jim

eshaw said:


> How many of you guys remember going to the post office to get Postage Due stamps?



nope! :LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS

Senior Edition Automobile:


----------



## LDUBS

eshaw said:


> How many of you guys remember going to the post office to get Postage Due stamps?



I remember waiting in line at the bank to deposit my paycheck or to get cash out of my account. Pre-ATM days. And, I remember when the banks were only open from 9:00 - 3:00 Monday- Friday.


----------



## eshaw

I remember my mom collecting S&H green stamps also. She also had to use a perculator for making coffee.


----------



## LarryMc

New River Rat said:


> I remember gas at .27 or .29, but I wasn't driving then. Something I REALLY miss.....*GAS WARS!*



.18 per gallon in 1966. Gas war when I was stationed at Seymour-Johnson AFB in Goldsboro , NC


----------



## Jim

eshaw said:


> I remember my mom collecting S&H green stamps also. She also had to use a perculator for making coffee.


I remember the green stamps....barely.


----------



## KMixson

You are getting old when you now go to bed the same time you used to get ready to go out.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

Anyone remember Bert the Turtle?


----------



## sokyfishing

I used to get all kinds of stuff with these.






Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Anyone remember Bert the Turtle?




I don't remember Bert the Turtle. 

I do remember S&H stamps. My Mom would drag us to a redemption center in Modesto California.


----------



## Restrained

My grandfather had a “party” phone line. Party meant the line was shared and I remember picking up the phone to call out and hearing someone else using the phone. I also remember a penny bag of candy which would more than satisfy your sugar crave. I remember when the family sat down for a meal and everyone communicated. Now you go into a restaurant to eat and everyone has their face buried in a smartphone, families don’t talk to each other. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

KMixson said:


> You are getting old when you now go to bed the same time you used to get ready to go out.


 This!
:LOL2: 
I get up for my 3rd or 4th bathroom visit and I can hear my kids still up.


----------



## Jim

sokyfishing said:


> I used to get all kinds of stuff with these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk




Yup, That's them! :beer:


----------



## PGRChaplain

67 Grad, Trinity 3141, I may have been at Woodstock (if anyone remembers it, they weren't there)


----------



## Ttexastom

If you know who the yankee clipper was, and who he was married to
When remington released the model 700, and the new 7mm remington mag
When cars had tube type am radios
When martin milner played on route 66


----------



## eshaw

Jim said:


> sokyfishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to get all kinds of stuff with these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, That's them! :beer:
Click to expand...


Those are the newer stamp books. Moms were about 3 inches wide by 5.5 inches tall.


----------



## billres

Dang folks this thread got me to thinking about my early childhood on a one horse farm in Middle Ga. where everybody
had a job even little kids , mine was to empty the slop jar first thing in the morning and bring in a skuttle of coal from the pile. Memories ? Oh man let me see.

Door knob on the three holer was an empty sewing thread spool
Hog killing , chitllin cleaning , riding a mule home from field , sitting at the end of row while my Dad plowed
Soap making in a washpot , sitting next to my Dad in a one horse wagon ( I can still hear the axel screech )
Smoke house , hay stacks on poles , homemade shirts from flour sacks
Tater hill in the back yard , winnowing peas ( you put 'em in a croaker sack and beat 'em with a stick then threw in the air with a big 
round white oak basket tray looking deal , breeze blew the chaff away )
Baths on back porch in a wash tub , sisters went first I was last. water bucket on shelf back porch , gourd dipper

These folks that want to go back to homesteading days and be self sufficient have no idea , been there done that . In retrospect
I'm kinda glad I got to live that , everything after even until this day has been a piece of cake .


----------



## Scott F

billres said:


> Dang folks this thread got me to thinking about my early childhood on a one horse farm in Middle Ga. where everybody
> had a job even little kids , mine was to empty the slop jar first thing in the morning and bring in a skuttle of coal from the pile. Memories ? Oh man let me see.
> 
> Door knob on the three holer was an empty sewing thread spool
> Hog killing , chitllin cleaning , riding a mule home from field , sitting at the end of row while my Dad plowed
> Soap making in a washpot , sitting next to my Dad in a one horse wagon ( I can still hear the axel screech )
> Smoke house , hay stacks on poles , homemade shirts from flour sacks
> Tater hill in the back yard , winnowing peas ( you put 'em in a croaker sack and beat 'em with a stick then threw in the air with a big
> round white oak basket tray looking deal , breeze blew the chaff away )
> Baths on back porch in a wash tub , sisters went first I was last. water bucket on shelf back porch , gourd dipper
> 
> These folks that want to go back to homesteading days and be self sufficient have no idea , been there done that . In retrospect
> I'm kinda glad I got to live that , everything after even until this day has been a piece of cake .



Who was president while you were growing up? Abe Lincoln?


----------



## SeaFaring

billres said:


> Dang folks this thread got me to thinking about my early childhood on a one horse farm in Middle Ga. where everybody
> had a job even little kids , mine was to empty the slop jar first thing in the morning and bring in a skuttle of coal from the pile. Memories ? Oh man let me see.
> 
> Door knob on the three holer was an empty sewing thread spool
> Hog killing , chitllin cleaning , riding a mule home from field , sitting at the end of row while my Dad plowed
> Soap making in a washpot , sitting next to my Dad in a one horse wagon ( I can still hear the axel screech )
> Smoke house , hay stacks on poles , homemade shirts from flour sacks
> Tater hill in the back yard , winnowing peas ( you put 'em in a croaker sack and beat 'em with a stick then threw in the air with a big
> round white oak basket tray looking deal , breeze blew the chaff away )
> Baths on back porch in a wash tub , sisters went first I was last. water bucket on shelf back porch , gourd dipper
> 
> These folks that want to go back to homesteading days and be self sufficient have no idea , been there done that . In retrospect
> I'm kinda glad I got to live that , everything after even until this day has been a piece of cake .



My grandparents have a farm that’s basically set up that way, although that’s not how they live (they’ve added amenities over the years, but when I was a kid, the outhouse was still there, and they never lived there full time although my ancestors did).

My wife also grew up in similar circumstances with select additions (like running water, but no central heat - just wood, split by hand). 

My father in law/tin boat supplier tells a story of back in the 1970s when a couple of folks out of Chicago came to their area to “live off the land.” They damn near starved to death that winter and fortunately for them, were able to borrow what they needed off of the local farmers. 

I’m glad I get to learn some lessons from people who lived that, and hear good stories, but have not had to figure it all out on my own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttexastom

Billres sounds like me and you grew up next door to each other. That was a good description of how it was here in northeast georgia, early 1960's


----------

